# What was your first Animal Crossing game that you played?



## Jordan Marek (Feb 29, 2016)

Mine was Animal Crossing: Wild World!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 29, 2016)

Wild World for me, too! I still love the game!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 29, 2016)

New Leaf for me! Decided to by it on a whim and now im addicted!


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

animal crossing on game cube. in like 2003.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 29, 2016)

City Folk!
My dad picked it up on the way back from a long business trip when I was five n.n
Probably one of the best times of my childhood.


----------



## N a t (Feb 29, 2016)

Animal crossing Gamecube! <3 God I miss Cleo. She was my favorite villager everrrrr while I was growing up, but she never even made it WW. I'll never forget you, Cleo.


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mine was Wild World and I played it for years. Then I bought City Folk but I quickly forgot about it since it didn't have as many new things, and finally New Leaf.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 29, 2016)

Wild World.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 29, 2016)

I first started off with City Folk, but I wish I had started with the GC one.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 29, 2016)

Population: Growing! for the GC. Played them all except Wild World as I didn't have a DS for the longest time.


----------



## Timexturner (Feb 29, 2016)

City folk for me.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

Mine was New Leaf but I have since bought and played Animal Crossing on my gamecube. I hope to one day own them all ^^


----------



## Jordan Marek (Feb 29, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Population: Growing! for the GC. Played them all except Wild World as I didn't have a DS for the longest time.



Hey thanks for mentioning that it was called Population: Growing.  For those of you who may be confused 'Animal Crossing' is the one on Gamecube that had the subtitle 'Population: Growing!'.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 1, 2016)

animal crossing on GameCube, I miss the NES games you could get from villagers


----------



## Balverine (Mar 1, 2016)

City Folk c:


----------



## Vickie (Mar 1, 2016)

♥_ My first animal crossing game was Wild World.
I liked it, but I don't really love it.
I fell in love with Animal Crossing again after watching Chuggaconroy's Let's Play,
and have been in love ever since.
I regretted not giving Wild World enough love :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## AnnHarry (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine was Wild World and I played it for years.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 1, 2016)

In October of 2006 I got Animal Crossing:Wild World!

It would have been somewhere around May of that year. My dad took me to get a new game and I remember seeing Animal Crossing (knew nothing about it) and I was contemplating getting it, but I also wanted a Spyro game and since I knew how to play Spyro, I got that game.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine was Wild World and I played it during a lot of years. Then I bought City Folk but I quickly forgot about it since it didn't have as many new things, and finally I bought New Leaf, scared to have the same result as CF, but I totally love it! I also encouraged my friends to buy it, so now we play all together.


----------



## windloft (Mar 1, 2016)

animal crossing: population growing!! it was my first animal crossing game as a lil kid... and ever since, i got hooked.


----------



## Anine (Mar 1, 2016)

New Leaf! Started playing around Christmas '15 haha. Since then I've also played a bit of City Folks and Wild World, but, it's still mostly ACNL. I suppose I'm still in my 'new and obsessive' phase


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 1, 2016)

Animal Crossingopulation Growing was my first.


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 1, 2016)

For me it was City Folk years ago since I really wanted it and had a Wii, never got super into like I have New Leaf though because I didn't have friends to play with and also the Wii is always in the living room so it was awkward to play in front of my parents. But I'm glad I picked it back up since I got my DS last year, it's amazing and I love!!


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 3, 2016)

Wild World was my first, I didnt know about it on gamecube.
And as soon as they came out with City Folk, I rushed to buy it..and only played for 2 weeks. 
i didnt like the fact that it was on the wii. I prefer handheld consoles. 
And now I'm addicted to new leaf and contemplating about getting happy home designer


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2016)

New Leaf, started out mainly fishing every day to relax.  Then got really into the game.  I'd like to pick up Wild World and City Folk and try those out.


----------



## Jordan Marek (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it's awesome how someone started on Animal Forest!


----------



## freqrexy (Mar 4, 2016)

Jordan Marek said:


> I think it's awesome how someone started on Animal Forest!



Hot damn, we must've had someone that really enjoyed the N64 imports here!  Or, actually lived in Japan and grew up with an N64?  That's either pretty neat or striving for attention x)

Anyway, as stated in another thread, I'm in the "I started on Wild World" camp.  It's weird though, because when playing it for the first time I saw people in online communities at the time say that it's "not as good as the original AC" or something like that.  I would've loved to actually make the GC one my first, if I actually OWNED a GameCube. xD


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 4, 2016)

My first was Wild World too! I got hooked after getting it as a birthday present as a kid.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2016)

Been playing since the GameCube version! Sadly, the only folks I remember having are Ursala and Emerald.


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Mar 5, 2016)

City Folk for me.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 5, 2016)

I've started off with animal crossing wild world followed by city folk, new leaf and happy home designer which I haven't played very much since it first came out. I've been addicted to new leaf for a good six months now with about five hundred + hours. I don't know when I'll switch to happy home designer, but if another series like new leaf comes out I'll probably get addicted to that!


----------



## riinasuu (Mar 6, 2016)

New Leaf ;; v ;;
Saw my sister playing it a few times and got obsessed through her;;
had to get a 3DS just because I wanted to play it
​


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing is where I began.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 6, 2016)

I started with the GameCube game.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 10, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game was Animal Crossing: Wild World.  Although I don't play it much, I'm actually planning on possibly resetting it and trying it again soon.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Mar 14, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game was Population: Growing! I didn't know what the heck the game was, my parents just so happened to buy it for me, and too this day my mom regrets it. She's had to come to terms that she gave me a life long addiction to babbling little animals.


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Mar 14, 2016)

Wild world!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 14, 2016)

ACWW!
Then i came with ACCF and now with ACNL


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jordan Marek said:


> Hey thanks for mentioning that it was called Population: Growing.  For those of you who may be confused 'Animal Crossing' is the one on Gamecube that had the subtitle 'Population: Growing!'.



Check the memory card, the title screen, the spine of the case, and even the commercial produced by Nintendo themselves, there was NO SUBTITLE on the first.


----------



## kenna (Mar 14, 2016)

ACGC!


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 14, 2016)

ACCF


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

Animal crossing new leaf first game I played. I Really enjoyed that game.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine was New Leaf :3


----------



## mshaleymichelle (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine was Wild World! I did see my best friend play the Game Cube version but my family didn't have a GC and when I got the DS, I bought WW. I also get CF for my Wii. I played both games for years and finally decided to get New Leaf maybe a year and a half after it released because I was so hesitant to buy it, hah! It was one of the best decisions I've made, though.


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 15, 2016)

Animal crossing new leaf


----------



## PalletMayor (Mar 16, 2016)

I started off with Wild World!! It came out the same year I got my first DS!! :'3


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine was the Game Cube Animal Crossing but I was soooo young when that game came out. I barely remember it. All I remember is going down to the video rental shop every week to get the game haha


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Mar 20, 2016)

Wild World. It was my favourite game on my old DS, and since I've played CF and NL.


----------



## xBlablahi (Mar 20, 2016)

Wild world for me, but I didn't really understand the point of the game so I stopped playing after a few hours :')


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 20, 2016)

pika62221 said:


>



What did I just watch? Oh well, still less weird than my signature.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Wild World was my first, but I soon after played the GameCube Animal Crossing.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

Animal Crossing on the GameCube. It's kinda disappointing that so many people here never played that one. It's widely regarded as the 2nd best AC game behind New Leaf. I'd recommend trying it if you haven't already.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

City Folk!

I remember never having any money in that game, EVER... everything seemed so expensive to me, even just the less-than-5k-Bells stuff...!
I can't tell if it's just easier to make money in New Leaf, or if I was just a dumb kid back in the day. v___v


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 25, 2016)

Wild World. Just dug it out after not playing it for a looooooong time, de-weeded my town. Feels great playing it again


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

I started with animal crossing population growing for GameCube  i have it emulated on my laptop cx i wanna play animal forrest though


----------



## Diancie (Mar 25, 2016)

New Leaf. I know, embarassing. But hey, better late than never!


----------



## Candy (Mar 26, 2016)

AC:GC! Fantastic game. So much to do, very cute, very capturing for seven year old me.


----------



## williamlap2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Wild world, Then it and my Ds along with 2 other games got stolen. Now I have new leaf so there is that.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2016)

Wild World was my first game! I don't play it much anymore but occasionally I go check on my (weed-filled) town.


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 26, 2016)

New Leaf was my first animal crossing game


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 5, 2016)

My first animal crossing game was wild world, my sister had it so I eventually got it too because the game seemed so cool. Surely enough it was worth it and now i'm addicted i mean a huge fan of this series.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Xylia (Apr 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing Wild World xD 
I love AC ever since then


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 5, 2016)

New Leaf: I remember the cover picture looking absolutely adorable which is what peaked my interest. 
Nobody ever told me not to judge my /games/ by their cover. xD


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 6, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Population: Growing! for the GC. Played them all except Wild World as I didn't have a DS for the longest time.



Same exact story for me as well.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Apr 6, 2016)

Animal crossing for Gamecube, I had legend of zelda and traded it with my cousin for her copy of Animal crossing, don't get me wrong I think they are both good games, but it was a good trade. Spent a looot of time in AC when I was about.. 10 to 13? I don't really remember.. but it was great! ;w; Then I got AC:WW for DS, and now I have ACNL! Love them all :3


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've played them all except Happy Home designer and the Amiibo Festival. Those don't count to me. Though I never actually owned City Folk. I never had a Wii, I don't like it. The only games that interested me were City Folk and and Smash Bros. My neighbor had them both and I visited every day.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 12, 2016)

I had always heard of it, ever since it came out on gamecube in 2001, although I did not actually get to play it until New Leaf came out and I was in possession of a platform that support an animal crossing game.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2016)

KCourtnee said:


> In October of 2006 I got Animal Crossing:Wild World!
> 
> It would have been somewhere around May of that year. My dad took me to get a new game and I remember seeing Animal Crossing (knew nothing about it) and I was contemplating getting it, but I also wanted a Spyro game and since I knew how to play Spyro, I got that game.



Oh, I loved Spyro as a kid!  My favourite was Year of the Dragon on the PS1.  Those were the days...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

The very first Animal crossing game I ever played was Animal Crossing Wild World. I remember how it was just so much fun to play it. Especially since that's where I first met Stitches the bear.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm guessing the one that just says Animal Crossing is Population Growing for GameCube? That was my first game, got it back in '04


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 21, 2016)

My first one was AC for the gamecube. I wish I was cool enough to say Dobutsu no Mori but unfortunately I dont live in Japan haha


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 13, 2016)

I started with City Folk. It was mainly cause my sister had gotten it and I was curious.


----------

